# Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?



## Fisch1000 (17. Dezember 2005)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage: Mit welchen Ködern angelt ihr im Winter und was haltet ihr von Fleischwurst?

Fisch1000


----------



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Hallo,

kannst es auch mit Kunstköder versuchen.
Kleine bis mittlere Spinner oder Wobbler sind oft eine sehr gute wahl.

Petri Heil


----------



## allwetterangler (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Es geht auch mit köderfisch         heute war es:v


----------



## Dani_CH (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Bei uns- einem Rheinzufluss in der Schweiz- mit sehr gutem Döbelbestand- sind folgende Köder gut für den Winter:

Frühstückskonservenfleisch- gewürfelt 1cm3 für das Grundangeln
und Rosinen für die feine Posenangel

Gruss Dani


----------



## Miehzman (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

@ Illex-Fischer
wie führst du die Wobbler und Spinner??


----------



## Schaumburg (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

NA Miehzman
Was gabs bei Zendel?
Hab sehr viele Antworten bei 
,,meinen,, Beitrag bekommen, bekomme 
jetzt 2Rollen (Antera pro 5ai,Mitchell... keine Ahnung wie die heisst.)
Und eine Matchrute, COOL wat?

_GRUß SCHAUMBURG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Speed Master (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Ich fische auf Döbel zwar so gut wie gar nicht aber fange sie öfters als beifang auf wobbler!
Perfekt ist der Squirrel von Illex ja nach dem wie tief das Gewaesser ist halt den normalen oder den dd oder den sdd is fuer alle was dabei farbe is eigendlich egal beissen auf alles!"
Gefuerhrt werden sie ganz langsam und mit kleinen twitches! also kurtye schlaege mit der rute ;-)


----------



## spin-paule (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Döbel sind an meinen heimischen Gewässer (Kocher, Jagst) ein häufiger Beifang beim Hecht-Spinnen. Große Aitel nehmen den 4-5er Mepps Aglia ohne zu zögern und kleinere einen kleinen Spinner oder Wobbler. Hauptsache man vermeidet Erschütterungen und "Knack-Geräusche". 
Als Naturköder würde ich zur Zeit den Tauwurm oder einen kleinen (4-5cm) Köderfisch empfehlen. 

Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Hallo,

je nach Gewässer unterschiedlich. Jetzt im Winter sollte der Köder nicht zu schnell und nach möglichkeit nicht zu ruckartig geführt werden. Im Sommer geht das ganz gut aber nicht im Winter. Am besten den Köder ganz langsam mit kurzem rucken aus dem Handgelenk einholen. 2-3 kleine schläge in die Rute reichen bei entfernungen von 15meter völlig aus.

Ps. Helle Farben sind jetzt gefragt


----------



## Pike`nFly (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Hallo 
also ich habe früher meine Döbel im Winter sehr gut auf Hühnerleber gefangen! denke das die Leber durch das austretende Blut so fängig wird jedoch muss der Köder auch öfters gewechselt werden so ca. alle 15 min.

Mit Fleischwurst hab ich gehört das Leute damit Forellen fangen an Angelanlagen aber von Döbeln habe ich bis jetzt nix gehört. Was ich jedoch noch kenne ist Frühstücksfleisch für Döbel!

Mfg Tobias


----------



## petipet (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Habe früher im Winter in der Ruhr bei Hattingen/Essen gute Döbel auf Rinder/Schweineleberstückchen gefangen. (In der Strommitte, mit treibender Pose)

Wie Fishingboy18 schon erwähnte, bleicht dieser Naturköder schnell aus. Köderwechsel alle 10-15 Minuten.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## arno (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Tauwürmer, Mistwürmer ,Kompostwürmer, Maden, Mais , Erbsen,Brot, Obst in Stückchen bzw. Kirschen, kleine Köfis!
Und gaaaanz still sein, wurde ja oben schon gesagt!


----------



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es schon neue Fangmeldungen? Wir angel morgen vormittag an der Weser auf Döbel und co.


Bis dann

#h


----------



## Flotter Otter (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*



			
				Fisch1000 schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr von Fleischwurst?


 
joa..hab ich gern auf brot


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Gude,

nehme Frühstücksfleisch oder Corned Beef aus der Dose als Köder:m

Petri heil#h
Zanderfänger


----------



## Seebaer (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

*Naturköder:*
Tauwurm, Mistwurm, kleiner Köfi

*Künstliche Köder:*
Langsam geführter Wobbler mit ab und zu einen leichten Ruck, oder kleinen Spinner


----------



## * Julian * (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Hi, wenn du welche bekommst würde ich mit Köderfischen angeln !


----------



## duck_68 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Ich hatte im Winter immer gute Erfolge mit

kleinen Käsewürfeln,
Knoblauch-/Fleischwurst,
Matjesfiletstückchen,
Leber,
einfache Brötchenflocken 

alles auf der Feeder-/Schwingspitzrute im Fluss angeboten.

Gruß
Martin|wavey:


----------



## spin-paule (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*



			
				Illex-Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es schon neue Fangmeldungen? Wir angel morgen vormittag an der Weser auf Döbel und co.
> 
> ...



Hi Illex-Fischer,
und...wie lief´s an der Weser? Hat sich der eine oder andere "Weihnachtsdöbel" überlisten lassen?

Gruß,
Paul


----------



## Veit (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Am liebsten ein kleiner, silberner Spinner, gaaaaanz langsam geführt oder ein Köderfisch an einer Posenmontage, bevorzugt in Schleusen.
Ansonsten geht aber auch was mit Madenbündel oder Tauwurm, je noch Angelstelle mit Pose oder futterkorbmontage.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Meine besten Erfahrungen in der Ruhr hatte ich im Winter mit kleinen Käsewürfeln an der Posenmontage 10 - 15 cm über Grund.


----------



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Hallo,

gestern war ein schöner Angeltag.

Erst mal bei Glatteis vorsichtig zu MC-Donald und schön langsam Kaffee trinken und auf den Streuwagen warten. Leider erfolglos.

Also auf zur Weser und ran an den Fisch. Hatten bei schönem Wetter (Sonnenschein !!) leider keine nennenswerten erfolge. Ab zum Auto und
an die nächste gute Stelle. Leider fing es dann an stark zu schneien.

Auser ein paar kleinen minis ging leider nichts.
Bleibt aber noch die Erinnerung an alte zeiten (siehe Foto).

bis dann


----------



## Adrian* (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welchen Köder für Döbel im Winter?*

Ich würde auf jedenfall mal Hundefutter & Würmer probieren...
Hundefutter (Fleich) deshalb weil das schön riecht und sich das im Kalten Wasser bestimmt besser bezahlt macht als sonst irgendwas...
Anbieten würde ich das am Haar, mit ner Picker oder Feeder auf Grund...


----------

